# Black car wax



## ET4 (Apr 9, 2011)

Detailed the car last weekend and finished with Meguiars NXT Tech wax 2.0.
Noticed it left like a rainbow haze after buffing. You could see the places where the wax seemed to have covered better and had more depth.
Gave Farecla G3 a go and had similar results, this is close up though.
Always had a good finish waxing cars but there again never had a black car ...

Is this waxing phenomena common on black cars ? and is there a wax I should be looking at?


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

did you give the car a wipe down and then a pre wax cleanser like DJ lime prime, before waxing .


----------



## ET4 (Apr 9, 2011)

I glazed with Poorboys Black hole prior to wax.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is with OBsession wax Phantom










and this is with ODK Glamour










And just to finish off Obsession Wax Evolution & Inferno


----------



## ET4 (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's my shot:



Still not sure what the rainbow haze is caused by or what wax works best for black?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

The haze could be anything from wash marring to polish residue not properly buffed off, did you change the buffing off cloths regulary as they could have been contaminated with reside your smearing back into the paint, how much product did you use as too much especially liquid form and it could be its not fully cured and youve smeared it off. Was it done in full sun,was the panel hot ect could go on.
Best method is ipa wipe after polishing the paintwork, i wouldnt blame the glaze but if you used the same cloth for removing then id say it would be the culprit.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

dodo juice purple haze pro


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

22ple vx1


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Modesta prime and modesta bc-03


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Blackfire wet diamond and midnight sun


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

loving the wet diamond on there kev superb i highly rate that to the op


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Although a few sealant finish's i tend to favour over any wax on black, fav being easy and cheap and blackfire wet diamond followed with crystal seal


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

If i was to recommend a wax it would have to be between midnight sun and wolfgang fusion, if your looking at coating's then modesta. However as good as most products are if you really want results without budget then id say head right over to the polish angel site as to me there products are class and i find difficult to fault with the range ive tried.


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

I am very happy with Ag Hd wax on my Black Vw T5 ....when its gone I may try something else but being a newb I cant see it getting any shinier than it is.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=357919&page=2


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Mikej857 said:


> This is with OBsession wax Phantom


Holy **** batman, that looks good!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

11 plate range rover wearing koch lack grun
:buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

^^^^^^this without a doubt


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Wheres that bike pic doug


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't post that I didn't do anything otter than rub it on rub it off....if the weathers good tomorrow I'm getting the dslr out and doing the Beemer


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Er isnt that what you do with a wax lol..
This is going to be interesting


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok but bear in mind it's on a iPad, no flash, didn't wash it, no claying, no polishing just spread it and buffed it after 5 mins didn't even wipe it clean before I put the speed shine polish on and it's not been washed since July 2014.....yeah I know I should use it more


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice bike doug,heres mine with a coat of afpp


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Pity its red!!!!!!!!! 
Everyone else is posting black


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll say the rainbow looking effect you've found is from applying the wax too thick and/or removing it too soon.
Try applying another super thin layer. It's very easy to apply since its a liquid wax. You should hardly be able to see where you've applied it, only a very light film. Let it haze over and wipe away 
I love NXT on black paint. It's brilliant.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Pity its red!!!!!!!!!
> Everyone else is posting black


Pity!.... but only time you'll see its red as on road once passed you'll wonder what the f**k was that
Plus was referring to the afpp which goes to show works wonders on unlaquered colour's too, if you didn't know ducati paint aint laquered


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

That's a nice bike that 

Triumphs are rubbish mate, built to a budget with budget items

I've had to have the whole suspension re done with mct in stowmarket, put hids in as the standard lights are like tea lights in a jam jar, front discs warped (common problem) new clutch at 10000 miles 

I'd not buy one again.....I'm thinking of trading it in for a zzr1400 or a vfr1200 to be honest


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> Nice bike doug,heres mine with a coat of afpp


I don't normally like bikes much but that looks sweet :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> That's a nice bike that
> 
> Triumphs are rubbish mate, built to a budget with budget items
> 
> ...


Working nights Mr D or can't sleep?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

No mate woke up and needed a drink woke up a little too much


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

I had the same rainbow effect when using NXT 2.0 wax on a black car.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Agreed it is a nice cat.. Be nice to see a close up on the tank


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Dougnorwich said:


> That's a nice bike that
> 
> Triumphs are rubbish mate, built to a budget with budget items
> 
> ...


Favour the paint on triumph over Ducati, although the bikes probably had a fair share of issues but am sure you can guess with quick glance this ain't standard. Not any issues to report but wait till you see the next one..Lol.. liking zx14r...Will keep u posted if the deal gets done.


----------



## ET4 (Apr 9, 2011)

scratcher said:


> I'll say the rainbow looking effect you've found is from applying the wax too thick and/or removing it too soon.
> Try applying another super thin layer. It's very easy to apply since its a liquid wax. You should hardly be able to see where you've applied it, only a very light film. Let it haze over and wipe away
> I love NXT on black paint. It's brilliant.


Could be the culprit. I normally do the finger wipe test to see if the wax has gone off or still leaves a smear. Might try machine to apply next time. Gives a thin film to polish off easy.
On a side note ... had a big downpour yesterday and watched in marvel at the weeks dirt and dust rinsed off leaving nice beads !! ... or is it just me that watches their car in the rain ....... lol


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The thing with hand application is you will inevitably end up with high and low spots the high spots obviuosly will take longer to go off and gas out.
Yes machine applied is better on all grounds.
Its faster
It goes on thinner and more evenly
Because its thinner it flashes off more evenly and faster
Yes it can be a pain in the **** doing it but will yield better results


----------

